# Solved: AVG 9.0 Free Install problem!



## manofmarin (Oct 26, 2007)

WinXP home-IE 6-Outlook Express 6

I have been unable after about three hours of attempts over several days to upgrade and install AVG 9.0 free! I currently have 8.5 free. After numerous attempts and failures, I downloaded the AVG uninstall tool from their site as a last resort and removed 8.5 free and then attempted to install 9.0 free.

The downoad starts and progresses to a point where I get a notification from the AVG Download Manager that states there is a problem with set-up,(error code:0xE0010045) click RETRY and if that doesn't help, consult "product help" for information.????

I went to the AVG 9.0 site and could find no help to resolve the problem with the install.
Now I have uninstalled the AVG 8.5 free, on which AVG has been sending me notices that
support and updates will end on 12/02/09! and cannot download and install the 9.0 free they are asking me to upgrade to.

I had the same set of related problems when I upgraded from 7.5 free to 8.5 free! In that situation, removing 7.5 free before installing 8.5 free worked.

Now what can I do?? (I currently have no anti-virus protection!)

Help needed please! I really do like AVG when I get it running!!

manofmarin


----------



## helpmerick (May 1, 2007)

Here you go:

How to download, install & configure AVG Free 9.0 - Video Tip


----------



## manofmarin (Oct 26, 2007)

Helpmerick:

Thanks for responding to my problem! I solved my problem a non-technical mind way. After all the above, I refused to give up and started downloading AVG 9.0 from other sites and clearing them when they failed. It's the same AVG 9.0, but after three tries with no success, the 4th download from hippo.com loaded with no glitches! Go figure! lol

I wanted to let you know and thank you for your video recommendation which I am going to watch as soon as I post this reply.

Regards,

manofmarin


----------



## Lily41 (Nov 3, 2009)

manofmarin must thank you for mentioning Hippo. I tried to download AVG 9.0 from several sites with no luck whatsoever. Tried Hippo and was finally successful. Have updated 9.0 and ran my first scan with a problem. Thank you!!


----------



## Lily41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Make that WITHOUT a problem!!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Most of the programs that I keep updated are downloaded from www.filehippo.com :up:

Other good sites are www.majorgeeks.com and www.softpedia.com

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lily41 (Nov 3, 2009)

It's certainly a source I will remember in future, flavallee!! Thanks!!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Lily41 said:


> It's certainly a source I will remember in future, flavallee!! Thanks!!


You're welcome. 

I also use http://fileforum.betanews.com/

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CharJohn (Sep 3, 2009)

I had similar problems trying to upgrade AVG 8.5 to 9.0 (CNET site as "recommended" by AVG) - finally uninstalled 8.5 and got a successful 9.0 download from the AVG home site. When I uninstalled 8.5, I lost my dial-up connection capability (live out in the boonies) showing "Error 720:" something wrong with network connection settings. Called AT&T 800 support - first "agent" useless (obviously reading from notes); second "agent" ran me thru similar suggestions plus a new one that worked! So I then downloaded AVG 9.0. Dial-up is gone again - calls to support only get useless "agents".

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lily41 (Nov 3, 2009)

CharJohn, when I installed AVG 9.0, the 8.5 version disappeared so I didn't have to delete it. I don't know if this would help but have you gone to Tools, Advanced AVG Settings, Dial-up and checked "Use dial-up connections" and typed in your ISP in the field below? Hope you can solve this and wish I could be of more help. Good luck.


----------



## CharJohn (Sep 3, 2009)

Someday . . . I hope to get smart enough . . . to take notes when I'm working with a computer,  especially when I'm trying things I've not had experience with before! Details such what steps were taken and the result, so that I know at what point I did try this during the past 48 hours . . . I've played around with System Restore since then. SIGH! Off to check that setting . . . after I find a notebook and start those notes! 

Thanks, Lily41! I'll let you know if it works . . .


----------



## CharJohn (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep, it was set for a dial-up connection. Would be nice if AVG offered a phone number to call. I even agreed to try their Internet Security package for a 30 day trial, but have only found Internet help available so far.  Can't use that if I can't get on thru the PC that has AVG on it. (On a laptop right now that uses a different anti-virus program.)


----------



## Lily41 (Nov 3, 2009)

So sorry. Hope you can find an answer to this problem. These hiccups are so very frustrating. :-(


----------



## CharJohn (Sep 3, 2009)

I did get it fixed! Started a new thread (since this one was marked 'solved' - thought maybe more people would read a new post) and kept plugging away on my own.

Thanks for the moral support!


----------



## Lily41 (Nov 3, 2009)

What a relief! So happy for you. These things can be so utterly frustrating. You're more than welcome for my poor attempts to help...that's very sweet of you but we all can relate to each other's "horrors" when it comes to computer woes. All the best!


----------

